# How to make a cheap heater



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

It just takes a candle warmer and 4 pieces of wood. Just glue the 3 pieces of wood in place to hold the warmer. Different warmers will take different placements of the wood blocks










Offset it so you can get to the switch.












Screw on the top so you can remove it to replace the warmer if need be.











I sealed it to water proof it. and its done.


----------



## xaivang (Nov 21, 2011)

This work super good built 2 last year and work really nice water didn't even freeze... Also I got the idea from looking at this thanks... Ur just full of great ideas


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for sharing. I'm gonna pick up a couple on the way home from work!!! I have seen them built with light bulbs, but this looks much safer...


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Sometimes I just sit the waterer directly on the candle warmer. Most times I don't use one and just give them fresh water at morning and evening feedings.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I made 3 and made them different sizes and made a better window for the switch. The cost was 3 dollars I get all my warmers at yard sales for 1 dollar each.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I use the same warmer but i lay a clay bowl from Home depot on top of it (under the water fountain),it works too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Well these heaters have been thoroughly tested the last couple week, and they work perfectly. I have one in the open cage which is like sitting outside in the open, and at below 0 temps there is always unfrozen water in them even if left 2 days. Water freezes a little around the side of the top but never in the bottom.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Birdman79 said:


> I use the same warmer but i lay a clay bowl from Home depot on top of it (under the water fountain),it works too.


That's a really good idea.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Plug it into a thermostat outlet and then you don't have to bother with turning it off and on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well around here, once winter comes, you wouldn't be turning it off and on, till spring time. Just keep it on.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Great idea. Thanks!


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shadybug are these warmers safe to use in the loft? And on all the time? How hot does that warmer surface gets? Can it melts my plastic drinker if there's no water in it?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)




----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I stole the idea from Shadybug!! I made a metal top cover with no hole. I leave it on all the time with no trouble yet!! Thanks Shadybug!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

ceee0237 said:


> Shadybug are these warmers safe to use in the loft? And on all the time? How hot does that warmer surface gets? Can it melts my plastic drinker if there's no water in it?


I don't know if they would melt a dry drinker or not, I never tried that, but they will burn your fingers if you touch them


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

pigeonjim said:


> I stole the idea from Shadybug!! I made a metal top cover with no hole. I leave it on all the time with no trouble yet!! Thanks Shadybug!!


How cold have you had your heater in? I like that idea. How hot does the metal get? hot enough to burn feet?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> How cold have you had your heater in? I like that idea. How hot does the metal get? hot enough to burn feet?



That's right. That would burn their feet. Maybe not a great idea.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Actually I DO have one of those that I bought on amazon.ca they get nice and warm and have a thermostat that shuts them off as per the weather. I have never had the birds burn feet at all. This silver one is what I have and they work great.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9956266CA178B907C9CF1F090692&selectedIndex=39

http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...nt-ft1_poultry_watering_systems;pg103682.html

I think I paid 35 bucks but my point is the metal did not burn anything. The plastic drinkers are on top and never had an issue.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

After few days with freezing temps I decided to make some heaters too with candle warmers
just glued candle warmer with epoxy glue to round baking pan and works fine with 25 degrees it keeps water cool


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CBL said:


> Actually I DO have one of those that I bought on amazon.ca they get nice and warm and have a thermostat that shuts them off as per the weather. I have never had the birds burn feet at all. This silver one is what I have and they work great.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...9956266CA178B907C9CF1F090692&selectedIndex=39
> 
> ...




Yours is different. It's made for that. The one he used is a coffee warmer or candle warmer, and they get really hot. Don't think it's worth it. Just buy a heater made for the purpose. Not all that expensive, and should be safer.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

being they are not made for outside or expose to non house hold use i would be afraid to use them i know what animals can do . could not remeber the other condictioner i have used for show birds was peanut oil light coat of it on feed


----------

